# Mother's Day



## I'm Howard (Oct 13, 2010)

i never buy presents because as i tell my wife, She is not my mother.

tonight, however, i will prepare her Mother's Day Dinner, becuase if i don't, they'll die.

2 Two Pound Lobsters, One Bottle Poully Fuisse, One Caesar Salad, total cost, less than $70, No HST, No 15%Tip.

Card, Dollar Store, $1.13.


----------



## augustabound (Apr 20, 2009)

Usually making a nice meal with a nice bottle is a great gift for my wife too. 
We have a 2 year old daughter, so the flowers are from her.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

My husband does lobster and Steaks every Mother's Day.I prefer to eat messy food at home!


----------



## greeny (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice day, especially I love this event!  I´d like to send really hot greetings for my mother! Sorry Mom, I´m late.


----------

